# New House/Property!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Dang, I posted this on the other forum, but forgot to post it here. If you don't follow me on youtube, you might not have seen this yet (you should totally follow me by the way, I do cool stuff ). But seriously, we are so excited and thankful to have this new place. It's official. We have found a house! God is faithful.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! You and the family scored Bud! Good luck with that awesome property!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Out of my price range, but it sure looks nice.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! Nice place


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Flatband said:


> Wow! You and the family scored Bud! Good luck with that awesome property!


We certainly did! Thanks Flatband!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

brucered said:


> Out of my price range, but it sure looks nice.


Thanks .


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow! Nice place


Thank you!


----------

